# Need info about a brand



## RaiderX (May 23, 2022)

Hello,

I'm new here and I don't really collect but I do save things from being turned into garbage. I came across a few knives from a brand called Forgecraft. I'm looking for knowledge about age and value. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## McMan (May 23, 2022)

Nicely detailed thread here:





History on Forgecraft knives; please educate me


I have a sudden interest in forgecraft knives and would like to know more about their history. I can remember them from when I was a kid. I think that they may have been sold at K-Mart and other retailers in the '70's. If I were a bettin' man I'd say they were made in Japan. The simplicity of...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## RaiderX (May 23, 2022)

Thanks!!


----------



## stringer (May 23, 2022)

RaiderX said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new here and I don't really collect but I do save things from being turned into garbage. I came across a few knives from a brand called Forgecraft. I'm looking for knowledge about age and value. Any help would be appreciated.


Asking for value estimates is against forum rules. But there's plenty of info on here regarding Forgecrafts. Search bar is your friend. For current values check eBay. I will tell you that the 10" is the most desirable. Unless you have a 12" or 14". The small boning knives and slicers and butcher knives and paring knives and the little cleavers don't go for jack unless they are in pristine never used condition. And then they are still really cheap. Like easily available on eBay anytime for less than $20.


----------



## stringer (May 23, 2022)

Oh one more thing. In the 1950s and 1960s Forgecrafts were carbon steel with hickory handles. Those ones are more desirable than the ones from the 1970s and 1980s made with stainless steel and plastic handles.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## RaiderX (May 24, 2022)

Thanks much. I didn't know about asking for value. The ones I have are in the original packaging from Washington Forge, Englishtown, N.J.


----------



## stringer (May 24, 2022)

RaiderX said:


> Thanks much. I didn't know about asking for value. The ones I have are in the original packaging from Washington Forge, Englishtown, N.J.



It's not a huge deal. We just want to discourage the folks who come just to get an appraisal and not to participate in the community. That original packaging definitely increases the value to a certain kind of buyer. But how much is hard to say. Pretty rare. Nice find.


----------



## RaiderX (May 24, 2022)

I posted the pics in the other thread. I understand what your saying. I do like cooking and I have some old knives that have been handed down to me over the years. I'm not sure if they're valuable or not, but it's irrelevant to me as I'll be keeping those. They're stainless. I never bothered to look at the markings, but now I'll have a look and see what brands they are. Maybe I can learn the true age of them. 

Here's the pics I posted in the other thread if you were curious.


----------

